# 1885 Columbia Light Roadster Highwheeler



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

All original and ridable.

The 80 year old man I got I from rode century rides on it in the 80's and 90's.

He was a Wheelman member.

Great history.

57" wheels, I'm 6'4".

He shed a tear when we made the deal. I assured him how much it meant to me as well.

Not many of these left in the world in this original shape.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 25, 2015)

Cool! What size is the wheel? Saddle looks like it could use some love if you're going to ride it. It looks like it might be a little short for you though.


----------



## kermit (Nov 25, 2015)

Need to let everyone know the front wheel size and price... Nice bike


----------



## Iverider (Nov 25, 2015)

Doesn't say that it's for sale and this is the pre 33 section


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Doesn't say that it's for sale and this is the pre 33 section




It's this section only things for sale. 

57" wheel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Krautwaggen said:


> Cool! What size is the wheel? Saddle looks like it could use some love if you're going to ride it. It looks like it might be a little short for you though.




Saddle has reinforced leather under it. Nice strong leather under and old leather original on the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kermit (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry........ Nice find!! Fix the handlebars and you should be able to RIDE !!


----------



## kermit (Nov 25, 2015)

I used to ride a 56" and I'm 6'2"....


----------



## okozzy (Nov 25, 2015)

Jealous... take good care of it!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

okozzy said:


> Jealous... take good care of it!




It's in the house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 25, 2015)

Beautiful bike Tyler!  If it was mine I'd have it in the house to!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2015)

Magnificent!
I'm sure it was like seeing and old friend for the last time, when the seller watched you drive away with that one.
57" is a big wheel! You can really cover some ground with that. One pedal stroke, 57 inches traveled.
Congrats, on finding such a nice original gem.
I'll bet you can't stop staring at it.


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 25, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> Magnificent!
> I'm sure it was like seeing and old friend for the last time, when the seller watched you drive away with that one.
> 57" is a big wheel! You can really cover some ground with that. One pedal stroke, 57 inches traveled.
> Congrats, on finding such a nice original gem.
> I'll bet you can't stop staring at it.




57 is the diameter the distance traveled in inches is pie.... talking about pie have a great Thanksgiving ant it's totally cool that people are wrong about the next generation not liking great old stuff !!


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 25, 2015)

Great find and enjoy!! 
I love the very smooth ride on those "Light Roadsters", compared to lets say, the heavier "Expert" or something similar.
The Light Roadsters are usually uneven size numbers ( like your 57 inch ) with the Experts being the even size numbers most of the time.
I own two Light roadsters and the heavier Expert. I prefer riding the Light Roadster for distance and Being only 5 ft 8 inches tall, I can still ride my 56 inch Expert with the seat mounted closer to the backbone and the pedals mounted midway on the cranks for shorter distances.
That's one way to get up in the World, I guess!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pelletman (Nov 26, 2015)

Can you tell me the serial number?  It appears the forks have been painted.  The saddle is from 86, and the rear fork is 87 and later but probably was replaced.  I do believe the First Pattern Kirkpatrick saddle was added later, as the holes are in the backbone for the original pan saddle leaf sping, which was used in 85


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 26, 2015)

It's in my house now. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vuniw (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful bike! I've been looking for one with a wheel this big for my dad. He's 6'3"


----------



## 1936Flyte (Nov 27, 2015)

nice find but making an old man cry......shame on you

Sent from my N800, my SCH-I545 and my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olderthandirt (Feb 3, 2016)

have you practiced your headers ? a man needs to be prepared ! i practiced mine last year on a mountain bike was loads of excitement ,some blood and a few minutes of being knocked out cold ! but me and the dog on a running leash survived ! now take this bike out and have some fun


----------



## locomotion (Feb 4, 2016)

I hope you did give him what the bike is actually worth!!! Lots of people actually taking advantage of these older gentleman in this hobby.
This is an amazing bike.


----------



## vuniw (Feb 4, 2016)

Because of this thread I ended up with this 56" Columbia. Thanks for the post!


----------



## locomotion (Feb 4, 2016)

wow both you guys got awesome bikes, congrats


----------



## olderthandirt (Feb 6, 2016)

Remember to practice your headers !


----------

